# Rd 1 Game 1: Knicks @ Heat (4/28 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 28, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shit all over the Knicks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not sure I even want to watch this. Combination of being a joke series against a terrible opponent and Haslem starting. Is that scrub seriously starting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont **** around. Dominate from the outset!

3:30pm is 4am here correct?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ouch better wake up extra early.. or stay up extra late. lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think its actually 5:30am - i'll need to check my maths :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, 5:30AM your time, WC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill be up bright and early then. Time to smack the Knicks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Howard Beck ‏ @HowardBeckNYT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Tyson Chandler is improving, on his way to arena. Seems likely to play.





> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Erik Spoelstra says all players are available to play in Game 1 vs. Knicks.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry and Harris will be inactive for this one. Pitt's recent play earned him an active roster spot. But I thought it'd be over Juwan Howard, not Harris.

Jeremy Lin and Toney Douglas are inactive for the Knicks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can somebody pm me a feed? I don't have abc :/ and league pass is a ****ing bitch.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Welp Rose just fudged up his shit. We have no excuse not to win the championship now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PM sent, Dee-zy

great layup by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

me too woops, why do they still have the Bulls game on for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight turnovers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Alley Oop to our amazing center, Udonis Haslem *cough*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Welp Rose just fudged up his shit. We have no excuse not to win the championship now.


Saw that. Had to be helped to the locker room. Hope he is alright and its nothing serious.

They were up big with under 2 minutes left. Dont know why he was still in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crowds into it cause that was a clean foul by Amare :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sup brothers. What happened to Rose? I didn't see it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Crowds into it cause that was a clean foul by Amare :laugh:


Good, we've had some /questionable crowds in previous playoff games. I'd rather them be over-enthusiastic than under. :clap:

(I think they were inspired by the Florida Panthers crowd)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Sup brothers. What happened to Rose? I didn't see it.


Looked like his ankle just gave out during a jump shot? Not entirely sure I caught the end of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Sup brothers. What happened to Rose? I didn't see it.


Hurt his ankle again. Just showed it on ABC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole gets minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew that Jeffires basket wasn't good.

Wow, Norris made it in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ummm...the same ABC broadcast I'm watching called it a "knee injury." He was holding his knee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good shooting start for Mike. Only one colder is Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ummm...the same ABC broadcast I'm watching called it a "knee injury." He was holding his knee.


Guess it was the knee then. It was a very awkward looking injury.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamnit, why did Shane foul Anthony? Joel was in position for the block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers and Baron Davis have kept this close for the Knicks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Breen is so cute with his snide little remarks he sneaks in. "James with the high dribble." In case you don't know he's "the Voice of the Knicks," so it's a pretty big conflict of interest for him to be calling this series in my opinion.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Will somebody from the bench please stand up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-18 after 1

Great start for Lebron and the Heat. Just gotta limit the turnovers.

10 deep on the rotation for the Heat in that quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Interesting that Spo is sticking to his usual rotation which will limit Wade to about 32 mins on average. And by interesting I mean bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron should get his rest now. If so, gonna need the Wade and Bosh lineup to get it going again. Its been struggling for a while now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeWade already 18 pts on 6/8 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Interesting that Spo is sticking to his usual rotation which will limit Wade to about 32 mins on average. And by interesting I mean bad.


I think it was Ethan who said before the game, that Spo would play JJ in the 1st half. If that's the case, then im fine with it. If he hits his 1st couple of shots, keep playing him, if not, tighten the rotation up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah did not expect to see 10 players already. With Melo this cold and our guys playing fairly well, I'd expect a more comfortable lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly, ugly play between Rio and Joel. What goofballs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane will never get a better look. Gotta hit that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We miss 3 after 3, then Novak hits a 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh needs more touches..........


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a joke. We went from Dorell Wright and Michael Beasley to the idiot twins Battier and Miller. Make a shot you two paycheck thieves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lefty hook at the rim? Gotta make that, Bosh..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the hell did we stay with Joel and Bosh when the Knicks went small?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses 2 free throws. Just killing ourselves with these early turnovers, missed point blank layups and free throws.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Battier with the stupid foul. Goddamn this team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If they're really going to play Smith at backup PG, we have to make them look stupid for that. Worked on one possession, but we fouled him on another.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh really.......... REALLY?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Julius Peppers is at every one of our games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can somebody please tell Mike Miller he's out of a job.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier 33333


A big one too. Those are the shots we never seem to make.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Can somebody please tell Mike Miller he's out of a job.


Too bad Terrel Harris lost that jumper he had in the preseason. He got his opportunity and didn't make the most of it. That could have been our MM replacement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> A big one too. Those are the shots we never seem to make.


The Mike Miller specialty. Crowd gets hype, Miller immediately shuts them up by missing a wide open 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, Chris..

Great hustle by Lebron.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man Bosh is a piece of shit. I really have to come to terms that it all falls on LeWade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahaha of course Miller makes it after the whistle/turnover


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im here, sorry guys. Fell back asleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

FINALLY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love this hustle!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Battier you're gonna earn your good name back if you keep playing with this effort.

Only player not named Wade or James stepping up for Miami so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There are no better fans in the world than New York hating Miami sports fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Im here, sorry guys. Fell back asleep.


You are the manliest man among us. Welcome bro.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Chandler


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> You are the manliest man among us. Welcome bro.


Went to bed at 3am :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A 7' guy shoulder checks somebody to the back of the neck and Van Gundy rails about how it was nothing. Shut the **** up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chandler is always throwing them elbows on screens and rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Breen and Van Gundy are Knicks homers. Nothing new.

I dont think its a flagrant though. Offensive foul, sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> A 7' guy shoulder checks somebody to the back of the neck and Van Gundy rails about how it was nothing. Shut the **** up.


Seriously. Anything over the shoulder is a flagrant now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Van Gundy accuses LeBron of flopping. This guy is a disgrace. How far have we come from Bill Walton to this trash?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:!! and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut up Van gundy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOOM LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suck his nuts, JVG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ on fire!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!

This is what I want.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: "**** im so sick"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: and1 again!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON!!

WHERE IS RANDY!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my LeBron!

This is an eruption.

Nevermind, missed a free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-31 at the half

Manbearpig. All that needs to be said about that half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh my LeBron!
> 
> This is an eruption.
> 
> *Nevermind, missed a free throw.*


That bum! :rant:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But, wow. How annoying was it hearing NY staples Breen and Van Gundy whine about everything that went against the Knicks? Good work appointing unbiased voices, ABC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> But, wow. How annoying was it hearing NY staples Breen and Van Gundy whine about everything that went against the Knicks? Good work appointing unbiased voices, ABC.


Remember what JVG said last week? That even though he isnt coaching anymore, he stepped into the garden before a Heat-Knicks game and hated the Heat again. I know he was joking, but still, you know there's a bit of truth there :laugh:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> But, wow. How annoying was it hearing NY staples Breen and Van Gundy whine about everything that went against the Knicks? Good work appointing unbiased voices, ABC.


Are they gonna bust our @@ during the whole series?Such a performance and a [email protected]@er keeps talking about flopping?????Enough is enough!!!I am FURIOUS!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> But, wow. How annoying was it hearing NY staples Breen and Van Gundy whine about everything that went against the Knicks? Good work appointing unbiased voices, ABC.


I don't understand how a former coach can call out a player for faking on something like that. I mean, he could have been, sure. But there's no way to know that and Lebron got his head snapped back unexpectedly. It's pathetic to call out a player like that.

It's one thing to call out the refs on the call, to attack a player is lame.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Entire halftime show about Derrick Rose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The out of bounds one he definitely flopped, but so what, every player would have in the same situation.

The other one I think LBJ honestly got a hit, maybe he exaggerated it though who knows. Didnt need JVG's doctrine down my throat though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BNR, especially since they kept trying to chalk it up to acting and surprise, but LeBron was clearly hit on the neck, and maybe even the lower head. Coming from a revved up, muscled 7-footer, its gonna hurt.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller is +27, highest +/- in the game. Shows you how useless that stat is. lol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did we ever get a Manbearpig head? :manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I know we're up big, but no breakdown of the 1st half of this game? I hate ABC/ESPN's coverage of the NBA. Wish all the games were on TNT. 

Sucks that if we make it to the ECF, they have the coverage of it this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate when they divide it by conference. We always get ABC, it sucks. I like it when it changes by game like last year. Especially because the ESPN replays are awful, while NBATV shows all of the TNT games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant remember the last time Wade hit a catch and shoot J that wasnt coming off a screen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron still hot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: im back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Woodson's entire head is way too well groomed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So much for composure.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn.

Need a manbearpig head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've never seen a doubled score in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting sloppy/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Poor start here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat hitting a lull again. These have become too normal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck at playing with leads.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade turns into a total slob whenever we get up big. He just had multiple turnovers and missed shots to fuel New York's 9-0 run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wade turns into a total slob whenever we get up big. He just had multiple turnovers and missed shots to fuel New York's 9-0 run.


Wade tries to get too cute when we go up big. Always happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB42


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1

Oh shit, that doesnt look good for Shump


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ouch there goes a knee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dayum, there goes Shump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has 5 TO's?

Stop leaving your feet man, seriously.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, looks like a serious knee injury for Shumpert.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shumps knee means more JR Smith,

Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHIIIIT.

Rose has torn an ACL and an MCL!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> SHIIIIT.
> 
> Rose has torn an ACL and an MCL!


What?! That injury just happened a couple hours ago. They already got him in for an MRI that quickly?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> SHIIIIT.
> 
> Rose has torn an ACL and an MCL!


mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Source:

@BreakingNews: Chicago Bulls PG Derrick Rose has torn ACL and MCL in left knee, will miss remainder of playoffs - @NBCMiami


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing like shit now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NBC Miami broke that news? Now im questioning it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUU

32pt lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 33333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UUUUDDDD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If Knicks were smart they woulda tanked to the 8 seed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone is about to get fired!


> NBC Miami ‏ @NBCMiami Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Report of Derrick Rose's injury was premature, his status is unknown. @BreakingNews


I knew not to trust that source


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> NBC Miami broke that news? Now im questioning it.


Yeah, I don't think it's possible even for a city like Chicago. There's no way they have an MRI machine that wide open even with their number of machines they must have.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> NBC Miami broke that news? Now im questioning it.


It could be bullshit, true.

We'll soon see I guess!

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like it was bullshit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, Lebron is locked in today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333333333333

81-47 after 3

32 for :lebron: in 32 minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: 333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_LeBron James is...holy shit._


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we dont crumble sans LBJ/Wade in the 4th


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When is the MVP announced and handed out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34 _should_ be a big enough lead for Lebron and Wade to rest the entire quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Wade still in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miiiillller 3333

JIZZ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How I feel right now:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, 36 point lead. Pull the rotation players Spoo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What is on Lebron's mouthpiece?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade hitting some tough shots tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like "16" is on his mouthpiece.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, looks like "XVI". Wonder what the significance of it is?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont wanna see Wade out there too much longer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nope - hit the free throws, then get him outta there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good time out. Get Wade the hell out of this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This O...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NoCo is now rocking a blowout. Definitely looks like he'll show up next season with the high top fade. If so, hopefully it brings back his J from college.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ for 22222


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> NoCo is now rocking a blowout. Definitely looks like he'll show up next season with the high top fade. If so, hopefully it brings back his J from college.


He will be back in my good graces if he follows through with this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ cash money


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still contributing? **** you for thinking that JVG.

Howard is a bum. And thats being insulting to bums.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Still contributing? **** you for thinking that JVG.
> 
> Howard is a bum. And thats being insulting to bums.


Haha, BG your Howard hate this season has been legendary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Still contributing? **** you for thinking that JVG.
> 
> Howard is a bum. And thats being insulting to bums.


He is pure, however.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 100-67

Amazing D. Amazing effort. Amazing :king: :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Haha, BG your Howard hate this season has been legendary.


I hate even looking at his face. Cant stand him even in junk time :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> He is pure, however.


Pure diarrhea.

He is the opposite of the Randy Marsh. That will be me when this season is over and his decaying ass is sent to Shady Acres Retirement Village.

Hell, im all for just putting him down right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

On a more positive note - go Heat! 

Thats exactly what we should be doin.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Pure diarrhea.
> 
> He is the opposite of the Randy Marsh. That will be me when this season is over and his decaying ass is sent to Shady Acres Retirement Village.
> 
> Hell, im all for just putting him down right now.


Geez. Your passionate hate for him reminds me of my hate for Beasley at the end or Chalmers early this season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Juwan Howard =









Old shit in the wheelchair is Juwan. Pissed off kid is WC.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> On a more positive note - go Heat!
> 
> Thats exactly what we should be doin.


How are you still up? Adrenaline? :laugh:



> David Aldridge ‏ @daldridgetnt Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Miami TV station that reported torn ACL, MCL for Derrick Rose now saying that report was "premature" and "his status is unknown." Really?


Like i said earlier, someone's getting fired. What an awful mistake. Had to be a Miami station as well :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now its official. Torn left ACL for Rose



> Chicago Bulls PR ‏ @ChicagoBulls_PR Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Rose Injury Update: Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose tore his Anterior Cruciate Ligament (ACL) and he's out for the remainder of the season.


Out for Olympics as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What is on Lebron's mouthpiece?


Thought it was an M, but someone got it right: 16. Wonder if it'll be "X V" monday...win countdown mouthpieces.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On one hand, as a Heat fan you can't be upset about Rose going down. An easier path to the trophy is what we want, but it still kinda sucks. You want to beat the best at their best. That said, they _are _better against us without him...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Thought it was an M, but someone got it right: 16. Wonder if it'll be "X V" monday...win countdown mouthpieces.


Oh, that's what it is. Yeah, definitely a playoff win countdown. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shumpert suffers the same fate as Rose


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏ @WojYahooNBA Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> New York's Iman Shumpert has suffered a torn ACL in his left knee, league source tells Y! Sports.


Crazy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Looks like it will be us against Boston in East finals....Lebron succesfully transformed into LeGod James.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Looks like "16" is on his mouthpiece.





Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, looks like "XVI". Wonder what the significance of it is?


....um 16 wins to win it all...you guys couldnt get that????????


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There was a glitch in the matrix.

Give me a break man, I had 2 hours sleep before watching the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> ....um 16 wins to win it all...you guys couldnt get that????????


aperbag:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

hahaha...

side note...Orlando beating pacers on the road? now thats a glitch in the matrix. imagine if we somehow get orlando next. drooolll


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> hahaha...
> 
> side note...Orlando beating pacers on the road? now thats a glitch in the matrix. imagine if we somehow get orlando next. drooolll


Not sure if I wouldn't rather get Pacers. I know we'd beat the Magic, but a series of games against those Orlando shooters would do nothing but piss me off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd rather face Indiana. We know we have their number officially, and the back-and-forth banter with R-Star would be epic. Plus we owe them for taking us out in '04.


----------



## malikinam (May 17, 2012)

i too have many bulls game and a always have it in my iPhone so i still have in my machine because these are very interested games..

sunglasses hut


----------

